# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Uderzenie w oko

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w zeszłą niedzielę zostałem uderzony ręką w prawe oko. Gdy wszystko pozornie zaczęło wracać do normy, zauważyłem że jest mi wyraźnie w to oko "dziwnie". Widzę niewyraźnie i lekko za mgłom, natomiast dwa dni po uderzeniu po zmroku (w świetle tego nie widać) w lewym rogu oka widzę ciemną mieniącą się plamkę która zasłania pewien obszar widzenia. Plamka ta po kolejnych dwóch dniach znacząco się zmniejszyła ale wciąż jest.

Czy może to być jakiś wylew wewnątrz oka który zejdzie samoczynnie czy coś groźnego? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Wszelkie zaburzenia widzenia powstałe w wyniku urazu oka powinny być obejrzane przez okulistę. Uderzenie w oko grozi m. in. odklejeniem siatkówki, które może się objawić ciemnym ubytkiem w polu widzenia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli faktycznie jest to uszkodzenie siatkówki to przez tydzień mogło się coś stać? Jak wspomniałem plamka zaczęła się zmniejszać ale od kilku dni jest bez zmian. Cały tydzień nie miałem kiedy iść do okulisty no i święta w dodatku - dopiero we wtorek będę mógł iść czyli w sumie 8 dni po uderzeniu.

----------


## Krzysztof

Dobrze, że problem nie narasta - w związku z tym zwłoka w badaniu może (ale nie musi) nie być niebezpieczna, jednak w najbliższym czasie najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby udanie się do okulisty i bezwzględnie jest to konieczne, jeśli problem zacząłby się powiększać. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

